# Is there a good bait shop near east fork?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't seem to find one that has a parking lot big enough for me to park my truck and boat so I can run in And get minnows. I'm sure there is one somewhere. Any help.


----------



## Driftwood7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes there is I can't remember the name but it's right by the campground entrance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Driftwood7 said:


> Yes there is I can't remember the name but it's right by the campground entrance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I always went to the ramp by the main rangers station. I'll look up that entrance.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Boars head on old 32'


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Bostonwhaler10
There is a bait shop on the south side too. I also use the Bantam ramp (by ranger station) It's a little out of the way but better than driving around the lake.

From SR 125 go north on SR 222 (at the fireworks place), follow to Slade Rd and turn right. Sherry's Pay Lake is on the right a couple hundred yards up the road. This road also goes to the launch ramp up by the dam. The people at Sherry's are very nice and the bait is good.


----------

